# Happy Jack, 03-13-14 & 03-13-14



## BananaTom

*Could not resist an invitation to attend a two day trip to Happy Jack, 03/12/14 and 03/13/14. My old stomping grounds from 30 years ago. There were 7 anglers, and three guides / boats. Day one Red Fish on Bayou Dulac, Day Two Speckled Trout on Lake Washington were the targets.

A big shout out to Fishmaster Guide Service, 504-779-6022, such an awesome host.

We sleep in their camp, had a great time doing so, and caught some fish.*


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## kahala boy

Now that is a dream trip.


----------



## pompano67

OOOHHHHH yeah !!!!! Everything about that looked perfect !!!! Good times for sure!!!!


----------



## hjorgan

Sweet!!


----------



## smooth move

what a nice place to be!


----------



## FishWalton

What a great place to fish. I spent many many days on those waters back in the 60's. I seep the ram shackled camps are now fine camps. In those days I knew every hole, nook and cranny within 5 or 6 miles of the hoist launch. With a 6hp West Bend and Jon 1232one didn't venture too far.


----------



## jjam

Happy Jack Canal sure has come along ways since the good ol' days, any pics of the old camp?

Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom

jjam said:


> Happy Jack Canal sure has come along ways since the good ol' days, any pics of the old camp?
> 
> Jimmy


Yep. FB


----------



## KingCrab

I'll Take your a## on on that pool table. :blink: Anyone know Foosball?:shifty:


----------



## fishn4real

Ok. So you went fishing...for a while. I still say the perfume smell came from Bourbon Street.

Nice pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## beeritself

Very nice. I fish happy jack about 4 times a year as myrtle grove probably 15 or so times. I am from the area and always jump at the opportunity to head down to the camp. Speckled trout are about to get hot down there, reds have been on fire for months.


----------



## BananaTom

Bump by request


----------



## WhyMe

Looked like you guys had a great trip...that was a big oyster. 
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------

